# Baking for fido



## SpikeC (Feb 20, 2012)

Who else is baking dog biscuits? I've been replacing store bought with home made just recently. I met a woman at a Farmers Market that was selling Banana Biscotti and peanut butter hearts that the dogs really seemed to like, and after the market season waned I did a Google search and found the recipes that she was using. After cooking a couple of batches I started just using what I had on hand and the dogs don't seem to mind the lack of a formal recipe! This latest batch is whole wheat flower, rolled oats, milk powder, eggs and peanut butter, with a bit of baking powder and oil.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 20, 2012)

Considering that you are using a heart shaped mold, I am assuming that is one spoiled pooch.


----------



## Seth (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not, but now you have me interested. I think anything with peanut butter is going to work - at least with my dog. She gets scrambled eggs though......


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 20, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> Considering that you are using a heart shaped mold, I am assuming that is one spoiled pooch.



Right now there are 4 in the house! No spoiling, strict discipline at all times!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 20, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Right now there are 4 in the house! No spoiling, strict discipline at all times!!



I want to see a family portrait Spike.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 20, 2012)

Same here. Pics!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been considering baking some, but my dachshund is already too fat. In other words, don't give treats out too often. It's much better for them, who knows what gets put into the industrial ones.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to do treats with the pulp left over from juicing vegetables & fruit. Dried it out in the oven a bit and blended it in with the other stuff. Had to make really small treats...that much fiber used to make him fart like a maniac.


----------



## Craig (Feb 21, 2012)

The GFs folks have a dog that they pamper like crazy. Like $80 hair cuts once a month sort of crazy. I've been thinking that next year for Christmas I'd like to make some treats or something for her. I'd love a recipe if anyone has a good one.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 21, 2012)

We have four in our house too and I have thought about making treats, but haven't yet. Anything with peanut butter would definitely go over well with ours. We give them quite a few carrots because our Australian Sheppard has bad breath/teeth and that helps a lot naturally. Great mix of pooches though Golden Retriever, Australian Sheppard, Cockapoo and a pug.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 21, 2012)

These are the other 3, the avatar is Steeler.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice family photo. I have an Australian shepherd border collie mix named Triton. You are motivating me to make some with a cat cookie cutter. Although I already have a border collie cookie cutter. Probably just use that.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 21, 2012)

Cool! I need a squirrel cutter!!


----------



## heirkb (Feb 23, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> These are the other 3, the avatar is Steeler.
> View attachment 4789



Great dogs, Spike. I'm gonna get a pit bull some day, I love them.

Are those American Staffordshire terrier or American pit bull terrier? I thought the former, but not sure.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 23, 2012)

Neither, the 3 are Staffordshire Bull Terriers, an English variety. Steeler, my avatar, is American Staffordshire and Mastiff.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 24, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> These are the other 3, the avatar is Steeler.
> View attachment 4789



Good looking group Spike. Your avatar pic is classic.

Dogs > Humans.


----------

